# Copake Swap Nov 30th. Auction Dec 1st.



## catfish (Nov 24, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26623-Wise-Locks-and-Keys-!!!!!!!!!!!

If anyone needs me to bring my Wise keys, let me know.

  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2012)

This Friday !!!   Who is going? Who is setting up? 

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/swap_meet.html


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 27, 2012)

I should be there , what time do the festivities begin?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be there virtually...maybe there will be some network latency for my left coast friends and I can come away with a prize! V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be there too.


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2012)

Springer Tom said:


> I should be there , what time do the festivities begin?




Swap meet starts at 8:am Friday.


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Catfish


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be at the auction. Still not sure on the Friday swap meet.


----------

